# Products for Biking



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey All,

I was thinking about trying some Urban Mushing, but let's face it, the gear is expensive!
So I was thinking about taking Flip out on with me on my bike. I don't bike a lot right now, but that's not a problem.

Has anyone used either of these products?

Web Master? Dog Harness ? Five Point Training and Lifting Harness - from Ruff Wear
or 
WalkyDog® Dog Bike Leash Official Site | Bike With Your Dog - The Dog Outdoors


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have one of the Ruff Wear harnesses - I had it for one of my elderly Italian Greyhounds that had a balance problem. I used it on her for when we were outside pottying and I really liked the harness itself - very well made (we needed the handle in the middle of the back). I don't know if I would use it for biking though. I would probably just use one of Premier's harnesses - that is what I used when I used to bike my Whippet.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you!
What do you think of biking with dogs?
Fun?
Dangerous?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I think biking can be great for dogs - IF you do it right:

1. Start out slowly and VERY gradually increase distance/indurance.
2. Do not bike on busy roads.
3. Train your dog to run/trot along side your bike safely (no chasing kids, other dogs, etc...).
4. Do not run excessively on cement - grass or dirt would be preferable.


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Thank you!

I hope to do it early in the morning before work, so it should be pretty quiet as far as people, etc.

Flip has impeccable leash manners...so he SHOULD be good on the bike leash (I hope). We'll definitely start slow and I will try to keep him on friendly turf.
We'll probably only do it twice per week. 

What bike attachment thing did you find works best?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Actually, my Whippet, Robin is ULTRA well behaved (never does anything wrong - makes the rest of the dogs look like monsters! :biggrin, so I never used a bike attachment for him. I just held a leash in my hand attached to his harness. I would never do this with any of my other dogs, but for Robin, it was a non issue. Even tho he's a Field Champion, he would never dream of chasing while biking... just that sort of dog. Lucky me :lol:


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Aha! Lucky you!


----------

